# Capitulo gratis de "La Biblia del TV Led" Ing. Picerno



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2015)

En el foro de "clubdelservice.com"
Están regalando un capítulo del mencionado libro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> En el foro de "clubdelservice.com"
> Están regalando un capítulo del mencionado libro.



 ¿ Y si colocas el Link ?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 12, 2015)

Ya están regalando el libro completo en Facebook.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 12, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y si colocas el Link ?



A mi me llegó un mail, y lo bajé de allí.
Pero ahora, buscando, ya no lo encontré, y llegué a este enlace.
http://yoreparo.com/descargas/libros/LCDyPlasma_gratis.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2015)

Bajado !


----------



## elgriego (Ago 12, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> A mi me llegó un mail, y lo bajé de allí.
> Pero ahora, buscando, ya no lo encontré, y llegué a este enlace.
> http://yoreparo.com/descargas/libros/LCDyPlasma_gratis.pdf




*Se agradece,ya esta en mi poder.!!!



Saludos.

*


----------



## angel36 (Ago 12, 2015)

perdón gracias jejejej 

abrazo


----------

